# Guitar Cables



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I need some new cables and I'm thinking the upcoming sales might be a good time to stock up. What is a decent off the shelf guitar cable these days? I haven't bought in so long I'm not even sure what I'm currently using, all the markings have rubbed off.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would consider these...
Neutrik plugs are of excellent quality (IMHO)


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I've been using this place lately. Great service, fast delivery, I like the selection.

Revelation Cable Company


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

MXR, Ernie Ball, Fender…all pretty good quality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

All good recommendations above. The funny thing is, in doing FOH sound for several years, I accumulated enough good cords to last me ....until I don't need cords anymore.

Same goes with a lot of gear. I need to clean out some stuff. Maybe next spring. I have a couple of big road cases on wheels full of copper, LOL.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I recently bought one of the Fender braided ones. It's a good solid cable but it really seems to want to twist itself up and I have to unhook it occasionally and untwist it.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

polyslax said:


> I've been using this place lately. Great service, fast delivery, I like the selection.
> 
> Revelation Cable Company


Same here. It's too bad there's not a better way you to get a feel for the cable used. I have a couple of different ones, and they are quite different... particularly in flexibility.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

polyslax said:


> I've been using this place lately. Great service, fast delivery, I like the selection.
> 
> Revelation Cable Company


I'm going to order a set just because of this video, we have similar tastes in gear and I like the sound he put together here.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Another question. If I wanted to solder some new cables or just cut the ends off existing ones and start fresh, does anyone have a good tutorial to recommend. Youtube is full of them and I just want someone to QC one based on their hands on experience.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

puzz said:


> Another question. If I wanted to solder some new cables or just cut the ends off existing ones and start fresh, does anyone have a good tutorial to recommend. Youtube is full of them and I just want someone to QC one based on their hands on experience.


Do you know how to solder? If so, unscrew the end of one of your cables and look at what wires are connected to what.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

For off the shelf stuff I like the Rapcohorizon that @greco mentioned but also like the BRTB Xcalibur and Digiflex CPP or NPP cables. Both have liftetime warranties from what I recall. However, if you do know how to solder you could save a bunch by making your own and ordering bulk cables and plugs from places like NextGen or AVshop


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

There is a tutorial video on the nextgenguitars.ca site hidden away under the Resources then the Blog tab. If you buy parts that's the place to buy them. I believe they will even custom make cables for you.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

DIY Patch (or Guitar) Cables


So, I've been sitting on about 4-5 meters of leftover cable from my Planet Waves solderless kits I had built up. And, as I was doing up my board last night, I realized I could use some different length patch cables. I also happened to be at Electronic Connections store today, and it popped...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I really like the Digiflex TourFlex cables, I've been using them for a very long time without failure.

I did notice L&M had a few of them listed on the Black Friday sale. I guess they are NOS from shops that they took over?

If I owned a music store, I would have the employees make cables when there were no customers, Neutrik ends and Canare cable. 

There's a device called a solder pot or a crucible that would make preparing the wires a breeze, you just dip the ends in a solder bath.

If you tin the wire and tin the tabs, you just have to touch the iron to the joint for a fraction of a second to get a strong joint.

The problem I have is some of those tabs just wont take solder. I've read you have to flux them up or go at them with a file or sandpaper, but I don't remember that helping much, and flux can eat away your metal and your joint over time.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're willing to learn and have a solder iron and a few basic tools (you don't need a stripper, you can carefully remove the jacket with a utility knife or a blade for example), making your own cables is a great way to get top notch quality cables for an amazing price.

For instrument cables, I recommend the Mogami 2524, it's very low capacitance, so it will be very transparent, unless you want a really long instrument cable. Neutrik is the way to go for plugs too. I love the silent plugs, but they're $20 a pop, so maybe learn on regular plugs first.

This is a good video showing what to do and how to do it to make your own cables successfully. Only thing I don't do is use flux, never found that you needed it:


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been using Planet Waves American Stage for many years -- best bang for the buck, and no issues, IMHO of course!


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

DavidP said:


> I've been using Planet Waves American Stage for many years -- best bang for the buck, and no issues, IMHO of course!


Forgot to mention these as well...still have a couple of these that have never failed me.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Judas68fr said:


>


I don't see the video about soldering he mentions.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DavidP said:


> I've been using Planet Waves American Stage for many years -- best bang for the buck, and no issues, IMHO of course!


This is what I've been using both in the home studio and stage for the last couple years. I've used everything all the way up to expensive boutique cables the last of which was Evidence Audio. EA was a good sounding cable but too unreliable in my experience. The PW American stage sound great and seem to take a beating. I think it has a life time warranty as well.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hammerhands said:


> I don't see the video about soldering he mentions.



I've got the same issue on my laptop (MacBook Pro running Ventura) when I use Safari. Works fine in Chrome. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

Guncho said:


> Do you know how to solder? If so, unscrew the end of one of your cables and look at what wires are connected to what.


I'm going to learn. I bought a used Weller 51 today and I'll practice on some of the broken cables in my bin.



Judas68fr said:


> If you're willing to learn and have a solder iron and a few basic tools (you don't need a stripper, you can carefully remove the jacket with a utility knife or a blade for example), making your own cables is a great way to get top notch quality cables for an amazing price.
> 
> For instrument cables, I recommend the Mogami 2524, it's very low capacitance, so it will be very transparent, unless you want a really long instrument cable. Neutrik is the way to go for plugs too. I love the silent plugs, but they're $20 a pop, so maybe learn on regular plugs first.
> 
> This is a good video showing what to do and how to do it to make your own cables successfully. Only thing I don't do is use flux, never found that you needed it:


Thank you for the video link.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I ran out of Canare cable years ago, but I used to make my own cords most of the time. Just before Covid I picked up 4 Orange branded cables that have lasted well in the lesson space, and there are various other brands around, Planet waves, Yorkville, VTG Audio, etc, though I expect I've replaced half the plugs by now. Once upon a time I had lots of nice braided cloth covered cables but the fucking cat pissed in my cable bag and that was the end of them, and almost the end of the cat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> ...and almost the end of the cat.


Free to a good home...one cat with 8 of 9 lives remaining.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I exclusively use digiflex cables. They are fantastic, canadian and don't cost one or more internal organs.

On top of that, they offer a lifetime warranty.

Dare you to beat that.

For example, I just bought myself 2 new XLR cables for $12.99 a piece @ 6 feet.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been using the same BRTB cables since 2003. Not sure why, but they just don't seem to die.

I bought some of the tweed braided Fender cables because I thought they looked cool, but they kept breaking inside the connector. After repairing them a few times I finally gave up.

I have a Fender branded coil cable that I dig and doesn't seem to die (the heavy-duty black one, not the thin/crappy white ones). It's handy because it doesn't get tangled up and it weighs enough it'll cure neck dive in a lot of guitars. I've seen the same cable branded as Vox.

More recently I've bought the higher end Digiflex for the PA and IEM and they seem to be holding up.

Seems like the crappier the packaging, the better the cable. If it's barely held together by staples it's good to go.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

BRTB is a brand? What does BRTB stand for?





__





BRTB Canada – Custom Connections – Audio & Video Cable Supplier & Manufacturer






brtbcanada.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A custom cable and fixture manufacturer, located in Markham...they should update their website.









Guitar related cables and connectors from their catalog:


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> I exclusively use digiflex cables. They are fantastic, canadian and don't cost one or more internal organs.
> 
> On top of that, they offer a lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


Yep I was mainly a Digiflex guy until I came across BRTB which is also Canadian. The store I deal with carries both so I usually will pick whatever they can get quicker...since BRTB Canada is right around the corner from them it's usually BRTB though.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I will say don't buy from PrimeCables. I bought a couple of their cables, and none of them have worked consistently. I'll still try to save them by re-doing the connections but_ I shouldn't have to_.

Thanks to Mark Brown for the tip on Digiflex though.


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

I ordered a couple of Digiflex 10 footers this morning, very affordable, we'll see what they're like.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

... have been using SpectraFlex (the vintage style) cables for guitar, and the FatsoFlex for the cables between my pedalboard & amp (the 4 cable method). These are low capacitance cables. A bit on the expensive side.

Recently bought a couple of Whirlwind cables for my wife. These are lower capacitance, and more reasonably priced.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's amazing how long cords last when one has quit gigging. I haven't needed a new one, or to fix one, in about five years, and certainly not since the dawn of the Covid Age. Even with daily use in the lesson business.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a few guitar cables but the main ones I use are the ones from Sly Goose which doesn't exist anymore and I have had that for over a decade or so. The other one was made for me by our very own @greco a few years back. Both are still in very good condition. Mind you I have also been wireless for a long time now. But these 2 are the cables I bring as backup during gigs.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> I will say don't buy from PrimeCables. I bought a couple of their cables, and none of them have worked consistently. I'll still try to save them by re-doing the connections but_ I shouldn't have to_.
> 
> Thanks to Mark Brown for the tip on Digiflex though.





puzz said:


> I ordered a couple of Digiflex 10 footers this morning, very affordable, we'll see what they're like.


I've never bought the yellow HXX Performance series cables. I'm not sure of the quality. If they build them using the same techniques as the TourFlex they should be solid for many years. They don't fill me with confidence.

I've always bought the green NXX TourFlex or Tour Series cables. They've been slightly downgraded over the years, using proprietary cable instead of Canare, but I've been buying them for a very long time and I've not had one fail. They also went to the skinnier NP2X Neutrik plugs, which seem to work, but I like the chunkier NP2C Neutrik plugs. Oh, NP2C is now discontinued, that sucks.

I would buy the blue CXX StudioFlex or Studio Series cables if I was a millionaire.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Someone should probably mention or link to a thread about properly coiling the cable.

This could save your life because I was threatened with death for winding a cable around my elbow.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

A few month back, I tried out some of my cheaper cable old Whirlwind cables from the 1980's and others .
Compared them to my Planet Waves, Monster and Mogami cables .... I literally heard no difference at all.
Then again, I got Ebtech Hum Eliminators, a Monster 2500 Power Conditioner, ETA PD8 Power Conditioner and buffers on my pedalboard and rack .
Just be aware of the cable " Rabbit Hole " .


----------



## puzz (5 mo ago)

The Digiflex arrived today. 20 bucks for two 10 footers, plugged in a stereo rig into my interface and they sounds fine.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... have been using SpectraFlex (the vintage style) cables for guitar, and the FatsoFlex for the cables between my pedalboard & amp (the 4 cable method). These are low capacitance cables. A bit on the expensive side.
> 
> Recently bought a couple of Whirlwind cables for my wife. These are lower capacitance, and more reasonably priced.


Actually, the vintage style cable i bought for $30 at Steve's back in late '80s. It's the only cable i ever had - no issues with it yet.


----------



## koffeetone (2 mo ago)

I’ve used George L for years, but I’ve been curious to try the Planet Waves American Stage cables since I see them everywhere in demos. My dad has had a Planet Waves circuit breaker cable for ages and it’s been pretty rugged too.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Circuit Breaker cable, since 2004 .
Planet Waves are pretty good cable .


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Canare GS-4 Instrument Cable (the thin one) + Neutrik NP2X (NP2X-AU-Silent on one end) makes the best guitar cable in my opinion. I also love the Traynor curly cable (Yorkville DLX Series deluxe) too, not too impressed by the VOX curly one (coils too tight/small, heavy).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Digi Flex seem to have worked well for me.


----------

